# 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Oktober 2010)

*10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro


----------



## Bu11et (20. Oktober 2010)

*10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ne coole Sache! 

Bin zwar nicht von Anfang an dabei aber schön, wenn man für seine Treue belohnt wird .


----------



## raetsch (20. Oktober 2010)

*10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

es sind zwar noch 2 wochen zeit, aber da ich das heft schon durch hab, hätte ich das gewinnspiel glatt vergessen.
gut das ich her nochmal dran erinnert wurde


----------



## XmuhX (20. Oktober 2010)

*10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Gratulation zum 10´ten 

Ich kann mich sogar noch schwach an den Artikel mit Smudo und dem Lenkrad erinnern. 
Hat der nicht damit TOCA oder sowas ähnliches gezockt ?
Leider habe ich vor ein paar Wochen alle alten Zeitschriften, ausgemistet, sonst würde ich die Ausgabe jetzt in den Händen halten.


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Fette Sache. Sehr schöne Preise. Da habt ihr Euch aber echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Das Gewinnspiel ist echt richtig dicke! Glückwunsch zum 10ten 
Auf die nächsten 10! 

Mal sehen, ob ich diesmal Glück hab.


----------



## 4blue (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Gratulation zum 10´ten
> 
> Ich kann mich sogar noch schwach an den Artikel mit Smudo und dem Lenkrad erinnern.
> Leider habe ich vor ein paar Wochen alle alten Zeitschriften, ausgemistet, sonst würde ich die Ausgabe jetzt in den Händen halten.



war bei mir auch so, lang lang ists her!

ALLES GUTE UND MACHT WEITER SO!!


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Können wir die 1. nachbestellen oder als pdf bekommen ?


----------



## AdeE (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Tag,

alles gute zum 10.ten 


Die automatische Antwort-Email hat mich am Anfang ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## Exey (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Oh man mir ist grade erst bewusst geworden das es schon 10 jahre sind! 

Alles Gute PCGH!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> Können wir die 1. nachbestellen oder als pdf bekommen ?



Ja, der Ausgabe 12/2010 (ab 3.11 am Kiosk) legen wir die ersten 100 Ausgaben (inkl. Nullnummer) als PDF bei.

Marco


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Cool das ist sehr nett von euch


----------



## Perry (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Das ist ja cool mit den pdf's,

ich hatte irgendwann im laufe der Jahre meine alten Ausgaben alle entsorgt. Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch, meine erste pcgh habe ich definitiv im Jahr 2000 gekauft, bin nur nicht ganz sicher ob es die erste, zweite oder dritte Ausgabe war, seid dem aber jede Ausgabe.


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Coole Sache, mir viel Glück dabei und allen anderen keines.


----------



## ddragon (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Von mir auch alles gute zum 10  
na dann hoffen wir doch alle mal auf die nächsten 10


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Oktober 2010)

*dringende Frage*

@PCGH

Ich habe eine dringende Frage zu diesem Gewinnspiel:
Habe bereits per eMail teilgenommen (auf Grundlage der im Magazin abgedruckten Infos, also nur postalische Adresse und richtige Antwort). Jetzt lese ich hier auf der Website, dass man im Forum registriert sein muss und seinen Forumnamen angeben muss.

Was stimmt denn nun? Muss ich nochmal teilnehmen (mit Angabe des Nicknames) oder wird das dann als doppelte Teilnahme gewertet (Disqualifikation)?


----------



## morrismc (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

dickes GZ!


----------



## Hassla (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Was soll die Adresse alles beinhalten? Telefonnummer?

Edit: Natürlich alles gute auch von mir zu 10Jahren PCGH


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Von Telefonnummer war im Magazin keine Rede...


----------



## 7Michael7 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

auch von meiner seite aus ein dickes alles gute und auf die nächsten 10.


----------



## beren2707 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Bin auch etwas verwirrt; habe etwa zwei Tage nach Erhalt der Zeitschrift eine E-Mail an PCGH nur mit Antwort und Adresse geschickt. Daher würde mich wie freyny80 auch sehr interessieren, ob die Teilnahme korrekt war.


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ist ja auch kein wunder wenn alle verwirrt sind vorhin stand dort das man die lösung+adresse+nick angeben soll jetzt steht da nur nick und unten steht werden schriftlich oder telefonisch benachrichtigt wasn nu?????????? dann schick ich jetzt noch mal ne email...........


----------



## orangebutt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: dringende Frage*



freyny80 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Ich habe eine dringende Frage zu diesem Gewinnspiel:
> Habe bereits per eMail teilgenommen (auf Grundlage der im Magazin abgedruckten Infos, also nur postalische Adresse und richtige Antwort). Jetzt lese ich hier auf der Website, dass man im Forum registriert sein muss und seinen Forumnamen angeben muss.
> ...




mir gehts genauso!
muss der nick in der email sein?  man man. so ein hick hack 

glückwunsch dennoch !


----------



## Amigo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auf die nächsten 10 Jahre! 

Aber was gibt es denn eigentlich zu gewinnen, wer sind die Sponsoren?
Hab ich was überlesen? 

Viel Glück allen!


----------



## Hassla (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Joa haste
Einfach mal auf die Bildergalerie gehen, da sind alle Gewinne detailliert "aufgelistet"


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Steht in der Print.

Nur so viel: Die Teilnahme lohnt sich. Sind wirklich echt gute Preise...

Edit: Stimmt, in der Bildergallerie sind die Preise zu sehen


----------



## Amigo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ah die Bildergallerie...  Dankö... 

€: Ich darf sogar mitmachen...


----------



## emzet (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

hi
in der zeitschrift stand noch nix mit forennick und anmeldung im selbigem .
hoffe, das geht dann auch so als normaler leser.


grüßl


----------



## Otep (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



emzet schrieb:


> in der zeitschrift stand noch nix mit forennick und anmeldung im selbigem



Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## Christoph1717 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich wundere mich, das auf der Webseite überhaupt die Gewinnspielfrage und Antwort steht.
Dachte es soll eine Anregung sein die Magazin Version zu kaufen. 
Egal, ich habe das DVD Abo und gleich ein email gesendet mit dem angegebenen Betreff und Inhalt. Eine  Antwort habe ich nicht bekommen.


----------



## marvelmaster (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

HM darf ich jetzt nochmal ne Mail schreiben? Hab einmal als Heftleser mitgespielt und jetzt möchte ich als Forums mitgliedmitspielen geht das?
Würde die Selbe Mail benutzen


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

In diesem Sinne

Auf die nächsten 10 Jahre


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> Können wir die 1. nachbestellen oder als pdf bekommen ?



Fände ich auch toll! Die erste PCGH als PDF! 
Nachbestellen wird ja kaum möglich sein, 
da man ja sonst die pressen wieder anwerfen müsste was einiges an Geld kostet...

Aber auch von mir :



Gratz zum 10. !

Greetz

G_K​


----------



## tobi757 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zum 10ten


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Komische Email die als Antwort verschickt wird aber egal muss man ja net verstehen. Ach ja


----------



## Hotblack (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zum Zehnten, weiter so. 
Euer Magazin hat mir sehr oft bei Fragen
rund um die Technik geholfen.

Wenn ich was gewinn', dann = 

Gruß, Hotblack


...hui, gerade gesehen daß es ein Concept B 200 USB zu gewinnen gibt.
Das hab ich bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Da freu ich mich für den
Gewinner. Damit bekommt er ein wirklich tolles Teil...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Komische Email die als Antwort verschickt wird aber egal muss man ja net verstehen. Ach ja



Ja, das ist das Standard-Postfach 



freyny80 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Ich habe eine dringende Frage zu diesem Gewinnspiel:
> Habe bereits per eMail teilgenommen (auf Grundlage der im Magazin  abgedruckten Infos, also nur postalische Adresse und richtige Antwort).  Jetzt lese ich hier auf der Website, dass man im Forum registriert sein  muss und seinen Forumnamen angeben muss.
> ...



Wir würden das nicht bestrafen in dem Fall.


----------



## Trefoil80 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hallo Thilo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich habe nicht ganz so geschickt gefragt.
Die Frage hätte eher lauten müssen: "Ist eine erneute Teilnahme notwendig, wenn man nur (wie im Magazin abgedruckt) die Postadresse und die richtige Lösung angegeben hat?"

Es gibt ja auch User, die sich die Print kaufen, und vllt. diesen Hinweis heute auf der Website nicht gelesen haben. Wären diese Leute dann von der Verlosung ausgeschlossen, weil nicht alle Daten (lt. Website) angegeben wurden?

PS.: Man bekommt eine eMail-Antwort als Teilnahmebestätigung, oder wie?! *grübel*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Amigo schrieb:


> Ah die Bildergallerie...  Dankö...
> 
> €: Ich darf sogar mitmachen...



ja, die Galerie ist nun auch im Artikel 



freyny80 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> danke für die Antwort. Ich habe nicht ganz so geschickt gefragt.
> Die Frage hätte eher lauten müssen: "Ist eine erneute Teilnahme notwendig, wenn man nur (wie im Magazin abgedruckt) die Postadresse und die richtige Lösung angegeben hat?"
> ...



Nein, eine erneute Mail ist nicht nötig. Wir trennen da.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Nette Aktion. Alles gute und auf die nächsten 10 Jahre


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auch von mir ein 

Ich freue mich am meinsten auf die PDFs der ersten Ausgaben 
Hatte bis jetzt noch nie was gewonnen gehabt und mach mir keine Hoffnungen. Pessimist ist halt ein gut informierter Optimist


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Bei den Preisen können einem ja die Augen ausfallen 
Hab direkt teilgenommen

Alles Gute zu 10 Jahren!


----------



## Gold (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Coole Sache zum Geburtstag


----------



## streega (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

PFLICHTTEILNAHME !!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



emzet schrieb:


> hi
> in der zeitschrift stand noch nix mit forennick und anmeldung im selbigem .
> hoffe, das geht dann auch so als normaler leser.



Vermutlich wollen sie online und offline getrennt auswerten können 



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, das auf der Webseite überhaupt die Gewinnspielfrage und Antwort steht.
> Dachte es soll eine Anregung sein die Magazin Version zu kaufen.



Wenn man sich die Komplexität der meisten Gewinnspiele anguckt (inkl. diesem), dann sollen die überhaupt keine Hindernisse in den Weg stellen, sondern nur möglichst viele Rückmeldungen einholen. (wofür auch immer - in dem Fall tippe ich mal gegen Werbespam, zumal die meine Adresse ja eh schon haben  )



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> jNein, eine erneute Mail ist nicht nötig. Wir trennen da.



Was heißt "trennen"?
Werden Leute, die ihren Nickname nennen, anders behandelt?


----------



## Antalos (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Congratulations vom mir

Ich hab erst neulich Ausgabe 12/2000 im keller gefunden^^

Aufjedenfall noch viel spass und glück in der zukunft...

mfg Anta


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, eine erneute Mail ist nicht nötig. Wir trennen da.
> ...



Ja, richtig. was heißt "trennen"? Ich habe auch teilgenommen so wie es in der DVD-Magazine geschrieben ist, und da steht *nichts* über Forumnickname, außerdem habe ich eine andere e-mail Adresse benutzt als die, die ich im Forum registriert habe.


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich habe jetzt 3 Mauls geschickt weil 3 mal was anderes hier und im Heft stand wird man deshalb ausgeschlossen ?


----------



## Fraggles (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ist ja nicht wirklich schwer rauszubekommen wer des war.


----------



## stullexy (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Komische Email die als Antwort verschickt wird aber egal muss man ja net verstehen. Ach ja



genau ...sehr komisch ? "Abwesenheitsnotiz: PCGH-Gewinnspiel 11" ...ist normal ja ?

... oder liegt es daran das ich bei der regestrierung bei PCGH damals ne andere Email adresse angegeben hab als wie ich jetzt die Antwort geschickt habe ?


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ein mal Blu Ray PC von Zotac bitte


----------



## Helldog666 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auch von mir ein 

Verdammt...10 Jahre schon rum? Die Zeit rennt weg. Kann mich noch an die erste Ausgabe erinnern. Da merke ich, wie alt ich mittlerweile bin 

Aber ein großes Danke von mir, für die letzen 10 Jahre und dieses geile Gewinnspiel. Ihr seid die Besten 

Euch allen viel Glück.

Mfg, Helldog666


----------



## Mr__47 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Also PCGH, da bleibt mir auch nur zu sagen 
Habe mich auch beimm Gewinnspiel eingetragen  
MfG


----------



## Silverlake (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Erst mal  

Ohh nee..
Hab jetzt einmal mit und einmal ohne Foren-Nickname mitgemacht. Ich hoffe ich werde nicht disqualifiziert. Oder?


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles alles alles gute PCGH!!! Ihr seid die besten!


----------



## Mandavar (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hab auch mitgemacht! 

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## basic123 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday!

Mal offtopic: Kann man die Preise auch wirklich gewinnen oder ist es wie bei den sonstigen Gewinnspielen auch, dass die Adresse an Werbehaie weitergereicht wird und es dann heißt: Max Mustermann ist der glückliche Gewinner.

Will hier keinen Pessimismus verbreiten. Hab bloß schon sehr viele Gewinnspiele nach dem oben benannten Gewinnprinzip mitgespielt.


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Antwort .....:       

P.S. Liebes Schwesterherz das gilt auch für Dich.!


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Silverlake schrieb:


> Erst mal
> 
> Ohh nee..
> Hab jetzt einmal mit und einmal ohne Foren-Nickname mitgemacht. Ich hoffe ich werde nicht disqualifiziert. Oder?


Ich auch, ist ja auch dämlich die Teilnahmebedingungen mitten im Gewinnspiel zu ändern


----------



## Staaken (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich hab meine Glückwünsche mit einem PS in der Mail übermittelt 

Ich hoffe dadurch bleibt die Teilnahme und die Mail gültig...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ich würde ja gerne meinen nick in diesen forum.für dieses gewinnspiel mitmachen.Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbeer
so wie ich es kenne wird dann meine echte addresse mit meiner E-mail verknüpft und weiterverkauft.Dies bedeutet ich muss nen neuen account aufmachen mit neuer Hotmal und einer geliehen addresse.mit meiner echten angeben.Mann ict dass kompliziert.Im Heft steht nichts von Forum mitgliedschaft drin,um bei dieser verlosung teilzunehmen.
Verdächtig ist aber,das vor der gewinnspielseite eine werbe seite ist ???.
da neige ich zu behaubten,das dies ein fake ist.


----------



## Staaken (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich hab jetzt auch 2 mal die Mail verschickt, weil ich nicht sicher war ob es ok ist wenn ausser dem geforderten noch die Glückwünsche mit drinne stehn...   Hoffe das ist kein Disqualifikationsgrund.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hab jetzt auch 2 Mails geschickt, einmal mit und einmal ohne Nick.

Achja:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH!!!!
Echt suuuper Community und vorallem die Zeitschrift ist top 

Weiter so!


----------



## Shiny49 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich werde wohl nicht mitmachen , da ich meine Privatsphäre wahre.... auch wenn die Preise echt verlockend sind.


----------



## fighter0190 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Privatsphähre....WTF? 

Dieses Wort existiert in diesem Jahrhundert nicht mehr im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch. ^^

PS: Auch von mir einen fetten Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Selvos (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die ersten 10 Jahre, ich hoffe für euch auf weitere 10 Jahre.

Leider kann ich am Gewinnspiel nicht mitmachen weil ich die Antwort nicht weiß. Aber an alle Teilnehmer Viel Glück !


----------



## Speedi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Selvos schrieb:


> Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die ersten 10 Jahre, ich hoffe für euch auf weitere 10 Jahre.
> 
> Leider kann ich am Gewinnspiel nicht mitmachen *weil ich die Antwort nicht weiß.* Aber an alle Teilnehmer Viel Glück !



Da hilft nur, die aktuelle Print zu kaufen und ein bisschen zu lesen...


----------



## PCTom (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ja alles gute  zum 10ten  und zum Umzug ist mal schön gewesen die Geschichte der PCGH zu lesen und damit eigene Erinnungen zusammen zu bringen


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Happy B-Day ^^  ich musst gleich erst mal meine Zeitschriften Analysieren ^^ weil man sich doch eher den Artikelnd er Zeitschrift witdmet statt sich Namen zu merken ^^


----------



## kEEEix (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

viel Glück an alle


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Speedi schrieb:


> Da hilft nur, die aktuelle Print zu kaufen und ein bisschen zu lesen...


Steht auch in dem Beitrag auf der Main von PCGH also der mit dem Gewinnspiel, man sollte die Namen nochmal sorgfältig durchlesen die dort stehen


----------



## defPlaya (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was heißt "trennen"?
> Werden Leute, die ihren Nickname nennen, anders behandelt?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Da ich ein Abo habe, habe ich es wie im Heft beschrieben gemacht.  Ich geh mal davon aus, dass unsere Adressen nicht an dritte weitergegeben werden. PCGH ist ja nicht Easycash 

Aber auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## John-800 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Sehr nette Preise. Da muss ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Ohja die Voodoo 5 6000.... Wie wir damals nach der lechtzen. Gehäuse zwecks den 31cm Länge abmessen, wegem Netzteil rumgespinne und jede noch so kleine Information wurde heftigst debatiert! Man wünschte sich gar ein paar Seiten mehr in der PCGH und anderen Zeitschriften. Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## AlexKL77 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wie,es gibt auch Antwortmails?Kann mich echt nicht entsinnen mal eine bekommen zu haben. 
Glückwunsch PCGH!


----------



## Brother Kador (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

 GlöckWonsch PCGämzHarrrtware!!! 

hoffe Ihr liefert mir weiterhin über die Jahre guten Stoff für die gemächlicheren Minuten am Porzellanthron 

mfg


----------



## Minga_Bua (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU!

AUF WEITERE 10 JAHRE!

*rumgröhl*


----------



## Christus274 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auch von mir ein gratz!!

bin seit der ersten ausgabe treuer leser! 

ich habe sogar noch fast alle ausgaben zu hause liegen (auch wenn meine Frau das nicht so toll findet)!

also weiter so!!


----------



## kmf (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum.

Zuerst begleitete mich regelmäßig der Hardwareteil der PC Games - damals auch schon mit Thilo Bayer als verantwortlichem Redakteur - und dann die PC Games Hardware über all die vielen Jahre bei meinem Computerhobby.

Ich hoffe, es kommen noch viele, viele Jahre mit genauso interessanten Ausgaben hinzu.


----------



## Vhailor (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum und zur mehr als guten Zeitschrift!!

btw: Super Preise zu gewinnen!


----------



## christian150488 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

herzlichen Glückwunsch....bin leider nicht seit 10Jahren dabei^^ etwas jung aber auch schon sehr lange...macht weiter so


----------



## drproof (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles gute.. Hoffentlich gibts in 10 Jahren immernoch Hardware über die man berichtet kann. Wenn Apple die Welt erobert haben wir da ja eher schlechte Aussichten!


----------



## Gill0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Super Sache.

Gratulation an euch und auf die nächsten 10 Jahre.


----------



## Pagz (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*


auf weitere 10 Jahre


----------



## Mr.Rain! (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern maximale Erfolge!


----------



## Mr.Rain! (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ja musste man... steht zumindest jetzt bei den Vorraussetzungen zur Teilnahme!


----------



## hohert (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Riesen Dank an PCGH für dieses mega fette Gewinnspiel!


----------



## soulpain (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Nette Idee und Glückwunsch!

Außerdem viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

also von den preisen her habt ihr euch diesmal nich lumpen lassen, sauber  Hoffentlich gewinn ich was


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also von den preisen her habt ihr euch diesmal nich lumpen lassen, sauber  Hoffentlich gewinn ich was


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  
Hab noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## akif15 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

habe ein Abo PCGHDVD und habe auch wie es dort beschrieben wurde teilgenommen also ohne mitgliedsname vom forum etc.

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## The_Joker (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

lol, ich altere mit PCGH einfach mal so mit. mit der ersten Ausgabe, war ich grad mal 20 & nun bin ich 30. welch alter Sack. ^^ hoffe, ihr bleibt uns noch gute 30+ Jahre erhalten. ^^ darum auch von mir, alles Gute zum 10 Jährigen Schlüpftag.


----------



## NiXoN (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hallöchen,

ich muss mich mal dazu bekennen, dass ich eigentlich eher ein AMD/ATI-Fan bin, aber zu "Eine Barsauszahlung der Preise ist nicht möglich" möchte ich mal folgendes loswerden:

*Wer will bei solchen Preisen eine barauszahlung?*

Doch nur jemand der sowas schon besitzt!
Großes Lob an das Team welches diese ausgesucht hat, die sind ja der Hammer!

Ich wünsche *allen* Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und kann schon jetzt meinen Neid an die Gewinner nicht in Worte fassen. Also allen: Viel Glück

mfg
NiXoN


----------



## mrnils253 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wie lang dauerts denn bis diese Standatz mail von euch kommt weil ich noch keine bekommen hab seit 2 tagen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



NiXoN schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich muss mich mal dazu bekennen, dass ich eigentlich eher ein AMD/ATI-Fan bin, aber zu "Eine Barsauszahlung der Preise ist nicht möglich" möchte ich mal folgendes loswerden:
> 
> ...



Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute an solchen Gewinnspielen teilnehmen, nur um Gewinne hinterher in Geld umzusetzen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Versand der Preise ein Drittel davon hier im Marktplatz angeboten wird.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute an solchen Gewinnspielen teilnehmen, nur um Gewinne hinterher in Geld umzusetzen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Versand der Preise ein Drittel davon hier im Marktplatz angeboten wird.



Tja, das ist/wäre einfach Schade, aber es ist auch nicht verkehrt, weil man etwas gewinnen könnte, dass man nicht will oder braucht.

Hoffen wir trotzdem, dass jeder der Gewinner an die Teile und nicht ans Geld interessiert ist.


----------



## marvelmaster (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ja was bringt es wenn man ein 6kern Amd CPU gewinnt aber ein Intel system hat-.-?
Soll man dann die cpu wegwerfen oder wie?^^


----------



## Tw1zt1d (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Also ich muss sagen, die Preise sind ja allesamt endgeil !!!

Da hat sich PCGHW ja mal nicht lumpen lassen. Ich drücke allen und besonders mir  die Daumen, dass was schönes dabei herausspringt. Ich hätte mal wieder ein "Upgrade" bitter nötig.


Lieben Gruß

Tw1zt1d


----------



## Silverlake (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

@Tw1zt1d
Da bist du nich der Einzige, der ein upgrade bitter nötig hat


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute an solchen Gewinnspielen teilnehmen, nur um Gewinne hinterher in Geld umzusetzen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Versand der Preise ein Drittel davon hier im Marktplatz angeboten wird.


Das wäre Schade und pure Verschwendung ich meine eine Asus Ares *schwärm* da würde doch jedem N3rD ein Traum in erfüllung gehen


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Silverlake schrieb:


> @Tw1zt1d
> Da bist du nich der Einzige, der ein upgrade bitter nötig hat



Signed! 

Wenn ich der Ci7 980x gewinne, kann ich ruhig auf BD & SB verzichten!


----------



## Whitey (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles gute, wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Der Hammer was man gewinnen, die Chancen sind gleich Null.
Bei der Hardware kann man nur  und  , Benchmarken hoch 10.
Aber ich kann nur sagen, ich habe die PCGH VGA-Quartett über Edition mit allen 48 Karten.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich wollen sie online und offline getrennt auswerten können
> Wenn man sich die Komplexität der meisten Gewinnspiele anguckt (inkl. diesem), dann sollen die überhaupt keine Hindernisse in den Weg stellen, sondern nur möglichst viele Rückmeldungen einholen. (wofür auch immer - in dem Fall tippe ich mal gegen Werbespam, zumal die meine Adresse ja eh schon haben  )
> 
> Was heißt "trennen"?
> Werden Leute, die ihren Nickname nennen, anders behandelt?



Ich will hier kurz zusammenfassen: Ja, wir verkaufen alle Daten ins Ausland und setzen uns dann zur Ruhe. 

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Es wird zwischen Print-Käufern und Online-Lesern getrennt. Letzte müssen einen Extreme-Account haben. Es geht auch nicht darum, möglichst viele Daten zu sammeln. Eigentlich wären weniger besser, weil die Auswertung dann leichter ist. Das Gewinnspiel ist halt relativ einfach, aber wenn das unterfordert, machen wir das nächste mal eine harte Nummer. "Wieviele Artikel hat Raff verbrochen?", oder sowas.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Die Trennung solltet ihr nochmal durchdenken, denn diesem Thread (und meinem Handeln) zu Folge habt ihr jetzt jede Menge Print-Leser, die ihren Nick angegeben haben.

Ich persönlich wäre 100% für schwerere Fragen, steigert schließlich die Gewinnchancen von Stammlesern


----------



## knacki99 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Hünerhabicht (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

 hey cool ... .. 

egal .. auch wenn die Cahnce gering ist ... ES IST EINE CHANCE 

Ich wünsche allen herzliches Glück dabei ... ein wenig Glück gehört immer dazu 

lg der Andi


----------



## gOOm-xEON (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel und hoffe zugleich das ich auch mal was gewinne^^


----------



## Mr.Bi3R (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich wuensche allen viel Glueck beim Gewinnspiel! 
Sind ja ne Menge sachen zu gewinnen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ohh wie süß, schon wieder ein Gewinnspiel wo es nur darum geht E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen 
Solchen Gewinnspielen vertrauen nur sehr junge Mitbürger.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob hier wirklich jemand die angesprochenen Preise bekommen....


----------



## Icejester (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ohh wie süß, schon wieder ein Gewinnspiel wo es nur darum geht E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen
> Solchen Gewinnspielen vertrauen nur sehr junge Mitbürger.
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob hier wirklich jemand die angesprochenen Preise bekommen....



Ich habe sowas jahrelang auch angezweifelt. Seit ich bei einer PR-Agentur arbeite weiß ich aber: Ja, solche Preise werden wirklich verlost und auch verteilt.  Ich mache momentan selber das Gewinnerhandling für einen Kunden. Die Adressen hingegen landen wenigstens bei uns danach im Müll bzw. irgendwo tief im Archiv. Was sollten wir auch damit machen?

Ich wüßte auch nicht, wieso die PCGH bzw. der Computec-Verlag das anders als andere Firmen machen sollten. Wenn man sich natürlich für einen Gewinn für einen Newsletter oder sowas anmeldet, muß man schon mit Post rechnen. Aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## XmuhX (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Mich würde mal ein Zwischenstand von der Anzahl der bereits eingegangenen Teilnehmer interessieren. 

Los Los...her mit der Info!


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Trennung solltet ihr nochmal durchdenken, denn diesem Thread (und meinem Handeln) zu Folge habt ihr jetzt jede Menge Print-Leser, die ihren Nick angegeben haben.



Ich habe teilgenommen, so wie es in der Magazine geschrieben ist _*"OHNE" *_mein Nick anzugeben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre 100% für schwerere Fragen, steigert schließlich die Gewinnchancen von Stammlesern





PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel ist halt relativ einfach, aber wenn das unterfordert,  machen wir das nächste mal eine harte Nummer. "Wieviele Artikel hat Raff  verbrochen?", oder sowas.



Ich auch, aber nicht so schwer bitte, nicht jeder Stammleser weißt alles vom PCGH, oder ist da von Anfang an. 


PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Nein, Spaß beiseite. Es wird zwischen  Print-Käufern und Online-Lesern getrennt. Letzte müssen einen  Extreme-Account haben. Es geht auch nicht darum, möglichst viele Daten  zu sammeln. Eigentlich wären weniger besser, weil die Auswertung dann  leichter ist.


  Das heisst meine erste Teilnahme reicht? Ich muss nicht noch ein Mal teilnehmen wiel ich mein Forumnick nicht angegeben habe?


----------



## d b (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Habe einfach mal mit gemacht, ein neuer PC oder Hardware hlft ja immer!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ohh wie süß, schon wieder ein Gewinnspiel wo es nur darum geht E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen
> Solchen Gewinnspielen vertrauen nur sehr junge Mitbürger.
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob hier wirklich jemand die angesprochenen Preise bekommen....


...also bitte. 
Ich habe erst diese Woche wieder mit einem Leser zu tun gehabt, für den wir erneut einen Preis organisiert haben, weil er beim ersten Versand verlorengegangen ist. Das ist Organisationsaufwand, den niemand sieht und von dem man auch nicht erwartet, dass er irgendwie gewürdigt wird.
Die E-Mails werden nach der Auswahl der Gewinner ausnahmslos gelöscht und zu keinem Zeitpunkt an ein anderes Unternehmen weitergeleitet.


----------



## zøtac (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



> Ohh wie süß, schon wieder ein Gewinnspiel wo es nur darum geht E-Mail Adressen zu bekommen
> Solchen Gewinnspielen vertrauen nur sehr junge Mitbürger.
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob hier wirklich jemand die angesprochenen Preise bekommen....


Öhhm, ijaaaa
Ich für meinen Teil vertraue PCGH (*schleimschleim ) und selbst wenn sie meine Mail Adresse verkaufen, was sollen sie damit anfangen? Außerdem hat PCGH meine e-mail Adresse längst.
Und ich bin auch mal ziemlich zuversichtlich was die Preise angeht^^

Btw viel erfolg euch allen


----------



## Intelfan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Super Sache dieses Gewinnspiel 

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon angesprochen wurde, aber ich habe imo keine Zeit die ganzen Posts zu durchkämmen, aber ist es normal, das ich eine Abwesenheitsnotiz: PCGH-Gewinnspiel 11 bekommen habe?

Danke und  PCGH!

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Intelfan schrieb:


> ...aber ist es normal, das ich eine Abwesenheitsnotiz: PCGH-Gewinnspiel 11 bekommen habe?


 
Ja ist es. Nur bei mir will es nicht funktionieren. Ich muss jetzt doch nicht ernsthaft eine Postkarte verschicken, wenn ich mitmachen will?


----------



## Geko (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf !

Das ist echt ein tolles Gewinnspiel!
Habt ihr schon einen festen Termin wann ihr die Gewinner bekannt geben wollt?

Drücke euch allen die Daumen.


----------



## Darkdriver (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Na da hoffe ich mal, dass ich einen Preis abstaube. Habe leider noch nie was bei PCGames Hardware gewonnen. In letzter Zeit habe ich auch nicht sehr viel Glück. Nicht mal Kinokarten gewinne ich...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ich weiss nich ich weiss nich,einerseits wäre die möglichkeit da eine gtx460 zu bekommen,anderseits könnte man meine E-mail und namen verbinden.
anomynität oder gier ????


----------



## zøtac (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



byaliar schrieb:


> ich weiss nich ich weiss nich,einerseits wäre die möglichkeit da eine gtx460 zu bekommen,anderseits könnte man meine E-mail und namen verbinden.
> anomynität oder gier ????


Ähhm, hallo das ist PCGH^^
Was sollen die mit deinem Namen anfangen? Und hast du ihn nicht schon beim Registrieren angegeben?^^

Btw ich hab ausser nem Portal Gutschein noch nie in meinem 15 Jährigem Leben was gewonnen^^


----------



## FirstDiving (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ich mach jetzt an allen 3 aktuellen Gewinnspielen mit, jetzt verlange ich auch etwas zu gewinnen xD

warum wolltet ihr bei diesem gewinnspiel eigentlich sofort die Adresse haben?


----------



## amdfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Mich würd auch interessieren, wann ihr die Gewinner bekanntgebt.
Und für die, denen das noch nicht klar ist : PCGH KANN MAN VERTRAUEN.


----------



## Namaker (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



FirstDiving schrieb:


> warum wolltet ihr bei diesem gewinnspiel eigentlich sofort die Adresse haben?


Um zu überprüfen, ob derjenige Abonnent ist und sich vielleicht ohne Nickname schon angemeldet hatte


----------



## Lesh (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Lese schon seit geraumer Zeit auf PCGH. Nun gabs endlich nen Anlass sich anzumelden und in Zukunft auch im Forum zu posten. 

Wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## Kakaobaer (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und weiterhin viele erklärende und gut recherierte Artikel von Euch!
Danke für 10 Jahre lustiges,skurilles und atemberaubendes zur der Computertechnik!

mfG  und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern


----------



## Zahdok (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wünsche alles gute zum Jubiläum 
bin zwar erst seit dem Nobleros-PC dabei, aber diese seite ist für mich inzwischen zur wichstigsten Technik Informationsseite geworden 
großes lob an euch


----------



## Robby (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH!!!!


----------



## Der-Bert (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hi PC Games Hardware

Alles gut zum 10. und macht weiter so.

Die Preise zum Gewinnspiel sind super. Würd mich freuen wen ich was gewinne.

Macht so weiter wie ihr seit oder besser wen ihr könnt.


----------



## Kyrodar (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Zahdok schrieb:


> Wünsche alles gute zum Jubiläum
> bin zwar erst seit dem Nobleros-PC dabei, aber diese seite ist für mich inzwischen zur wichstigsten Technik Informationsseite geworden
> großes lob an euch



Ich schau hier auch schon seit Jahren regelmäßig vorbei.

Und als ich das Gewinnspiel jetzt gesehen hab, und nix zu tun hatte, hab ich mir gedacht, jetzt registrierst du dich, und staubst ab.

















Hoffentlich.


----------



## Ahtlon (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Und einmal ins Flämisch; 

_ Proficiat met jullie 10 jarig bestaan!!!!!!!!!!_

Macht so weiter


----------



## Azrael Gamer (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday auch nochmal von mir  Ich finde die Seite super, und hoffentlich macht ihr weiter so!


----------



## olesuki (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

happy birthday PCGH 

ich lese aufmerksam seit jahren eure zeitschrift und täglich auf eurer seite was es neues gibt bin rießen fan von euren test rund um hardware 
vielen dank und weiter so


----------



## tolga9009 (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Als ich gerade 11/2000 gelesen habe, dachte ich mir: "Wo kommen denn jetzt 10 Jahre her?" ... Jaja, schnell vergeht die Zeit...

Gestern hatte mein Vater Geburtstag, heute meine Mutter, morgen ein Freund und jetzt kommt Ihr noch dazu. Super, wenn's so weiter geht, kann ich bald zur Armenküche gehen.


----------



## Abb4d0n (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Auch von mir alles Gute! Bin hier im Forum nicht wirklich aktiv, lese aber immer wieder gerne eure Artikel 
Btw: Wirklich gute Gewinne dabei


----------



## AdeE (1. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Tag,

gerade gesehen das ich vergessen habe die Adresse mit in die Mail zu schreiben 
Ist das egal, oder bin ich damit automatisch raus? Nickname und Lösung habe ich selbstverständlich reingeschrieben ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Das passt schon


----------



## rabensang (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich drück schonmal allen die Daumen

Geiles Gewinnspiel


----------



## ddragon (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Traumhardware zum gewinnen 

Hoffe die richtige Antwort weggeschickt zu haben ^^

Drücke euch allen + mir die Daumen


----------



## Dayst (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Na hoffentlich gewinne ich die MSI Graka  

also an alle viel glück


----------



## Lucill (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

GZ und weiterhin alles gute


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hab gerade erst von dem Gewinnspiel gelesen 
...und konnte es mir nicht verkneifen mitzumachen




Zum 10.!!!

Macht weiter so


----------



## Vice (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Glückwunsch zu 10 Jahre PCGH, ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als ich im Oktober 2000 die erste Ausgabe kaufte, hoffe das es noch einige Jubiläen gibt.

Roadmap 

2015 – 15 Jahre PCGH


----------



## Blackburn-100 (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

10 Jahre, wie die Zeit vergeht!
Ich schliese mich meinen Vorrednern an und wünsch euch alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Tobi15 (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday zu stattlichen 10 Jahren PCGH!
Seit 5 Jahren treuer Leser  und noch nie eine langweilige Zeitschrift von euch in der Hand gehabt  , weiter so. 
2020 dann, 20. Jubiläum.


----------



## suppamario74 (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ebenso Happy Dekade 
Hatte, als das Heft geliefert wurde, bereits am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen. Da stand aber noch nicht dabei, dass der Foren-Nickname auch genannt sein soll, also habe ich nun eine neue Mail verfasst.
Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht als Spammer gebannt *lol*
Gruß Mario


----------



## Umut (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday erstmal
Ich bin zwar auch nicht von anfang an dabei aber das was ich mitbekommen habe in den Stunden/Tagen/Wochen...... war einsame Spitze
Macht weiter soo


----------



## david430 (2. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Umut schrieb:


> Happy Birthday erstmal
> Ich bin zwar auch nicht von anfang an dabei aber das was ich mitbekommen habe in den Stunden/Tagen/Wochen...... war einsame Spitze
> Macht weiter soo



bin auch noch net von anfang an dabei. hab vor genau 3 jahren in nem laden mal die zeitschrift aus neugierde aufgeschlagen und da das gewinnspiel drin gesehen. dann hab ich kurzerhand dort mitgemacht. über 2 monate war nichts, dann auf einmal kommt ein päckchen mit nem high end mainboard von asus vom gewinnspiel. wow, das war ein einschneidendes erlebnis seitdem bleib ich der pcgh treu, es sei denn ein händler ist schlecht sortiert, dann gibts mal ne chip, aber ansonsten: 
aber nur weil ich schon was gewonnen hab vor 3 jahren, heißt das ja nicht, dass ich nicht nochmals was gewinnen dürfte man muss seinen lesern ja dauerhaft was bieten

lange rede, kurzer sinn. die gewinnspiele von pcgh sind absolut klasse!!!!


----------



## Doctordee1965 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Oo.....hab auch ne 2te E-mail mit Foren Nickname abgeschickt.
Hat hoffentlich keinen einfluss auf das Gewinnspiel(Spam usw).
Aber erstmal Happy Birthday Pcgh^^
Lese die Zeitschrift auch von Anfang an und nur weiter so^^
Und natürlich allen die bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen viel Glück



MfG Klaus


----------



## mad-onion (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ja, ich habe auch schon mal etwas "gewonnen"... da gab es dieses Zotac Gewinnspiel.
Ich habe wie viele andere auch Namen für drei verschiedene Werbefiguren der damaligen Grafikkartenserie vorgeschlagen und mein Vorschlag war der Sieger. 
Mein Gewinn waren ein Basecap, ein 4GB-USB-Stick und ein T-Shirt in Größe M (ich hab XXL), jeweils im Zotac-Design. Der USB-Stick hat mittlererweile leider das zeitliche gesegnet, das Herumtragen in Hosentaschen war ihm leider zu viel. Das Basecap hat einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Mützensammlung und das Tshirt hat leider nie gepasst, auch gab es leider nicht die Möglichkeit, es gegen meine Größe auszutauschen. Die Grafikkarte hat leider jemand anderes gewonnen.

Ich habe nicht teilgenommen, wünsche euch aber viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit ihren Preisen.
Auch an PCGH herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 10ten Jahr.
Möge euch der wohl verdiente Erfolg zu wieder besserer Papierqualität und weniger Fehlern in den News führen.


----------



## mctobi94 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hey habe auch bei dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
kann mir einer sagen wie ich im fall des Gewinns bescheid bekomme??
Danke!


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ich will hier kurz zusammenfassen: Ja, wir verkaufen alle Daten ins Ausland und setzen uns dann zur Ruhe.
> 
> Nein, Spaß beiseite. Es wird zwischen Print-Käufern und Online-Lesern getrennt. Letzte müssen einen Extreme-Account haben. Es geht auch nicht darum, möglichst viele Daten zu sammeln. Eigentlich wären weniger besser, weil die Auswertung dann leichter ist. Das Gewinnspiel ist halt relativ einfach, aber wenn das unterfordert, machen wir das nächste mal eine harte Nummer. "Wieviele Artikel hat Raff verbrochen?", oder sowas.


Damn Ich hab erst im Heft gelesen und dann eine E-Mail geschickt, und später hab ich dann hier auf der Website gelesen das man auch sein Acc hier angeben muss und deshalb ne zweite geschickt...
Schlimm???


----------



## zøtac (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Damn Ich hab erst im Heft gelesen und dann eine E-Mail geschickt, und später hab ich dann hier auf der Website gelesen das man auch sein Acc hier angeben muss und deshalb ne zweite geschickt...
> Schlimm???


Genau so hab ichs auch gemacht^^

Wann werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben? *hüpft aufgeregt rum*


----------



## tobias1910 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Weiß wer wann die Gewinner mitgeteiltwerden und wie ???


----------



## The_Joker (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

schlimm wenn ich meine Adresse, so fern ich sie nich evtl. im Profil hab, bei der Gewinnbestätigung als Antwort schicke?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

xD ^^


----------



## tobias1910 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Haste etwa gewonnen???


----------



## OnkelSam (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wann werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben??


----------



## david430 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



OnkelSam schrieb:


> Wann werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben??



gar nicht, die gewinne stecken die redakteure ein


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

xDD Da geht sicher der Thilo mit nem i7 980X und der Ares gut gelaunt nach Hause


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Die Jungs wollen uns nur Foltern, müssen ja auch mal ihren Spass haben 

@ PCGH

Vergesst nicht mir ne Mail zuschicken ne


----------



## Robert Scholl (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Kann man noch gewinnen wenn:
-ich die mail abgeschickt habe und mich danach erst registriert habe?
Im Heft stand nämlich nichts von dem nickname angeben...

MfG

Robert


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Los PCGH gebt mir meine Gewinne endlich


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Wollt ihr uns foltern?^^
Ich will endlich wissen das ich nichts gewonnen hab


----------



## Terminator1505 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

wann geben die eigentlich die gewinner bekannt?


----------



## david430 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

wie alle schon so hibbelig sind, mir eingeschlossen^^ ihr habt doch so viele praktikanten, die die scheiß arbeit machen, die sollen mal ein bisschen schneller arbeiten!


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



david430 schrieb:


> wie alle schon so hibbelig sind, mir eingeschlossen^^ ihr habt doch so viele praktikanten, die die scheiß arbeit machen, die sollen mal ein bisschen schneller arbeiten!


Naja, die Praktikanten sind warscheinlich grade nicht einsatzfähig, müssen bestimmt wieder irgentwelche gefährlichen Experimte machen


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ja genau wie: Was passiert wenn man nen 230V anschluss direkt ans Mainboard steckt oder so xD
Los PCGH sagt endlich wer gewonnen hat!


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich hab gerade meine Mails geprüft...eine von pcgh,...mich voll gefreut nachher war es nur was von nem abo xDD
Gott soviel Spannung verkürzt doch bestimmt unsere Lebenserwartung xD


----------



## The_Overnext (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Geduld ist eine Tugend! Wenn ihr mal in den Genuss einer DSL 0.3k Leitung kommt (47 kb/s Download, 9 kb/s Upload), dann wisst ihr, wovon ich spreche!


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

@The_Overnext

Das hab ich sonst nur mit WLAN geschafft xDDD


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

meine lebenserwartung kürzt sich eher weil ichs vershlafen hab beim gewinnspiel mitzumachen -.-
Aber naja, aus fehlern lernt man, in zukunft werd ich öfters reingucken 

Ich lad auch nur mit 180 kb/s runter, meine gedulud ist da aber eher am reißen als am wachsen


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich hat mir die Zeitschrift geholt,..mein Glück 

ich hab 360kbit/s,..wer bietet mehr? 

Ich vermisse eine Mail das ich nicht gewonnen hab xD


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich hab auch die Mail bekommen - Gott sei Dank! 
Auch und ich lade mit 186kb/s aber bei meinem Bruder hab ich 12MB/s


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Hast gewonnen?
glückwunsch wenn ja ^^

na meine mail war ja vom abonnieren des themas^^


----------



## OnkelSam (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

ich lade mit 48MB/s


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Das ist reinste Folter, blargh


----------



## Pokerclock (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

*Ab dieser Stelle bitte weniger Offtopic. Danke.*


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Hast gewonnen?
> glückwunsch wenn ja ^^
> 
> na meine mail war ja vom abonnieren des themas^^


Ne ich meinte die Bestätiguns Mail, sonst wär hier schon lange ein paar von der Sorte aufgetaucht :  xD
OT: 48MB/s das möchte ich mal gerne sehen wo du ne 400K Leitung herkriegst ^^
@Pokerclock OK ab jetzt


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ich will endlich wissen ob ich gewonnen oder wiedermal verloren hab xDDD

wielange dauert das in der Regel eig bis die Gewinner feststehen?


----------



## eSpIsO (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Sorry für das "Kiddies", aber ich finde es einfach unmöglich....


----------



## maestos (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

naja sagen wir mal, "its done when its done" ^^
aber espiso is auch nich grad erwachsen ^^


----------



## timbola (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



eSpIsO schrieb:


> Wie ihr hier alle nur rumnervt, wie kleine Kiddies, unglaublich....



Was ist schlimm daran?  

Manche können es kaum erwarten, lass sie doch.


----------



## jasoccx (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ey das ist so krass ich hab an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen nur im Heft stand nichts von NICKNAME also hab ichs auch nicht angegeben. THX PCGH hatte schon nen schimmer hoffnung


----------



## jupph (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



jasoccx schrieb:


> Ey das ist so krass ich hab an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen nur im Heft stand nichts von NICKNAME also hab ichs auch nicht angegeben. THX PCGH hatte schon nen schimmer hoffnung



He? Na vielen Dank. Hab auch nur der Anweisung aus dem Heft folge geleistet.
Da stand nichts von Nickname etc.


----------



## Funderlaker (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

warum wurde das denn jetzt erst beendet? ich dachte gestern war schluss^^

und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe kann ich meine hoffnung auch aufgeben 
stand irgendwas von Extreme-online usern. und das bin ich wohl bei weitem nicht  (noch nicht )


----------



## Fips80 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



jasoccx schrieb:


> Ey das ist so krass ich hab an dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen nur im Heft stand nichts von NICKNAME also hab ichs auch nicht angegeben. THX PCGH hatte schon nen schimmer hoffnung


 
Ich auch!

Im Heft stand nichts von NICKNAME

Würde gerne erfahren obs trotzdem zählt


----------



## Robert Scholl (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



jupph schrieb:


> He? Na vielen Dank. Hab auch nur der Anweisung aus dem Heft folge geleistet.
> Da stand nichts von Nickname etc.



Bei mir auch:
vor 2 wochen mail verschickt und heute gucken wer gewonnen hat:
Nickname angeben...
da dachte ich ersma @$%'*'^^
weis einer obs trotzdem zählt?
Hoffentlich

MfG
robert


----------



## zøtac (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*



> @PCGH
> 
> Ich habe eine dringende Frage zu diesem Gewinnspiel:
> Habe bereits per eMail teilgenommen (auf Grundlage der im Magazin abgedruckten Infos, also nur postalische Adresse und richtige Antwort). Jetzt lese ich hier auf der Website, dass man im Forum registriert sein muss und seinen Forumnamen angeben muss.
> ...





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir würden das nicht bestrafen in dem Fall.


Die Frage wurde hier schon oft beantwortet


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Bekommt man ne Mail oder ne PN an sein nick?
Wann etwa kann man mit der bekannt gabe der Gewinner rechnen?

Hab meine Adresse gar nicht mit hingeschrieben...mist xDDD


----------



## dirtyoetker (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Och bin gespannt. Einmal im Leben was gewinnen? Lass mich überraschen


----------



## FirstDiving (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

wie lange braucht ihr denn so ungefähr bis ihr die gewinner ermittelt habt?

ich würd auch so gern ma was gewinnen


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Ok ich bin auch gespannt, wäre aber nett wenn ein Mod das hier mal Closen würde ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (4. November 2010)

*AW: 10 Jahre PCGH: Fettes Gewinnspiel mit CPUs, SSDs und Grafikkarten für mehr 11.000 Euro*

Im Grunde gibt es hier so wie so nur noch Nachfragen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden im Rahmen einer News. Geduldet euch solange. Bis dahin schließe ich mal, da Spam scheinbar nicht aufzuhalten ist.

-CLOSED-


----------

